# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  مي سليم تلغي حفل زواجها تضامنا مع ثورة الشعب المصري

## الحصن نيوز

قررت الفنانة مي سليم إلغاء حفل زفافها تضامنا مع الأحداث الحالية التي تمر بها مصر، واحتراما للشهداء الذين سقطوا خلال أحداث ثورة 25 كانون الثاني 2011. 

وأوضحت مي في بيان صحفي صدر عن مكتبها : "بعد أن تابعت مي سليم الأحداث الدامية الأخيرة في مصر بعد ثورة "25 يناير" قررت إلغاء حفل زفافها الذي كان من المقرر إقامته نهاية الأسبوع المقبل". 

وأضاف البيان : أن مي رفضت فكرة تأجيل حفل الزفاف وقررت إلغائه نهائيا وإتمامه بدون أي مظاهر احتفال. 

وقالت مي : "اعتبر مصر وطني لذا أقل ما يمكن أن أقدمه لها تضامني مع شهداء ثورة 25يناير هو إلغاء عرسي، فكيف أفرح والشعب المصري ينزف ولكوني أعتبر نفسيمن ابناء هذا البلد الذي منحني الكثير وأدخل الفرحة في قلبي، فكان من واجبي أن أتضامن مع شهداء هذا الشعب الباسل". 

وخلال كلمتها عبرت مي عن حزنها على الضحايا الذين سقطوا جراء إطلاق النار على المتظاهرين خلال الأيام الماضية والتي وصفتها بأنها مرت كالأعوام الطويلة. 

وتمنت مي أن تنتهى الاحتجاجات الحالية على خير وأن تكون نهايتها سعيدة. 

كانت مي قد تعرضت لهبوط حاد في الدورة الدموية في الأيام التي انتشرت فيها أعمال السلب والنهب للشعب المصري من قبل البلطجية والسارقين والفارين من السجون، مما سبب انتشار حالة الفزع بين الناس. 

مي سليم كانت قد عقدت قرانها في نوفمبر 2010 الماضي على رجل الأعمال المصري علي الرفاعي ، وكان من المقرر أن تقيم حفل الزفاف منتصف فبراير 2011 قبل أن تقرر إلغائه. 

يذكر أن آخر ألبومات مي سليم حمل عنوان "لينا كلام بعدين"، وطرحته في صيف 2010 مع شركة "روتانا"، وضم 10 أغاني تعاونت فيها مع عدد من الشعراء والملحنين منهم: محمد رفاعي وأمير طعيمة ونادر عبد الله، وتامر علي ومحمد يحيى ورامي جمال، ومحمد الصاوي ونادر حمدي وأحمد إبراهيم وتوما.

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

